# My first e-cig device - evod



## davisvaping (22/12/14)

I bought a Kanger EVOD starter kit with some 18mg nicotine liquids six months age. First it was alright, but it's staring to get annoying. The air flow is really tight, the juice leaks and shoots into my mouth. I almost taste nothing. Currently I'm just using it as a tobacco replacement. What can I do to make it "better"? Are e-cigarettes like that?


----------



## Marzuq (22/12/14)

seems like you are ready to move onto bigger and better vape gear. 
Tell us what it is you are looking for in your vape and possibly get some feedback here.

for example you mentioned its too tight. so you need something with a airy draw. would you like mechanical or regulated mod. and so on.
just give us an idea of what you looking for and watch the replies come flooding in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davisvaping (22/12/14)

Does this e-cig goes like that we keep updating our vaping gears as to reach a smooth vape? Dwelling on the fact that EVOD was no longer satisfied my growing demands, I’m here to ask your guys what is the cost-effective gear in the market depending on your using experience. An Aspire naut+iStick？I don’t know, just spit it here, thanks!


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

davisvaping said:


> Does this e-cig goes like that we keep updating our vaping gears as to reach a smooth vape? Dwelling on the fact that EVOD was no longer satisfied my growing demands, I’m here to ask your guys what is the cost-effective gear in the market depending on your using experience. An Aspire naut+iStick？I don’t know, just spit it here, thanks!


An iStick with Mini Aspire Nautilus should do it for you - Go for it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/12/14)

i agree with @Andre 
Istick and mAN is a killer combo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

Speaking from experience, I agree with @Andre. You wont be sorry, Awesome combo.


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/12/14)

davisvaping said:


> Does this e-cig goes like that we keep updating our vaping gears as to reach a smooth vape? Dwelling on the fact that EVOD was no longer satisfied my growing demands, I’m here to ask your guys what is the cost-effective gear in the market depending on your using experience. An Aspire naut+iStick？I don’t know, just spit it here, thanks!


Hi congrats on switching and persevering. I have aquired lots of gear in my vaping lifetime and the funny thing is I still use me evod and little vv battery on occasion. On what to get its hard one @Andre 's suggestion of a nautilus and istick is very good. If you can try as many setups as you can to find something you might like and feel comfortable. Lots of walk in retailers on the forum will let you try some gear if they have it. My vape happens to be a Reo which does it for me I use it all day everyday. Good luck in your seach.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (22/12/14)

@davisvaping, welcome to the darkside my friend... I too started on an Evod after a messed up first time experience on a fake eGo-Ce4.. Things will only get better from here on out... BE PREPARED... 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

davisvaping said:


> I bought a Kanger EVOD starter kit with some 18mg nicotine liquids six months age. First it was alright, but it's staring to get annoying. The air flow is really tight, the juice leaks and shoots into my mouth. I almost taste nothing. Currently I'm just using it as a tobacco replacement. What can I do to make it "better"? Are e-cigarettes like that?



Hi @davisvaping 

I agree with the other guys on the iStick and the mini Nautilus. Small and vapes very well

Your flag under your avatar says you are from China
You have an amazing array of options on your doorstep that dont require international shipping
Go for it. I also agree with @Gazzacpt , you may need to try a few things before you find what you like - but for some juices i still like my humble Evod1 on occasion


----------



## davisvaping (23/12/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @davisvaping
> 
> I agree with the other guys on the iStick and the mini Nautilus. Small and vapes very well
> 
> ...



It seems the istick+ naut mini is the best collection I can find now. I just googled, and found this collection is available on heavengifts.com which is based in China. Have you guy placed orders there before? How is that going to be?


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

davisvaping said:


> It seems the istick+ naut mini is the best collection I can find now. I just googled, and found this collection is available on heavengifts.com which is based in China. Have you guy placed orders there before? How is that going to be?



Hi @davisvaping - I have heard of this website but haven't ordered anything from it.
I am in South Africa, so I do not order from overseas websites. Shipping can often be expensive and unreliable
I get my vape gear from the local retailers here in SA. They import it from the suppliers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soprono (23/12/14)

Wow!!! Firstly im very impressed with this little device here, and I want to say thank you to everyone for their help thus far. I decided to first get myself the CF Sub-Ohm battery mod included as I for 1 could currently *not budget for a battery and charger* and 2nd I dont want to *cut corners with a cheaper battery and cheaper charger* thus will be getting a normal Aspire CF come February time (Birthday in Jan   will aid this).

Im very happy with this so far just wish I could have bought all the flavours I tasted. The lady pointed me to some good "hookah" flavours that taste almost exact to their counter part, and I can easily see myself cutting down on my hookah smoking. The guy however said I should only keep to non nic flavours but however I do not believe this do I stand corrected from my research ?

Want to say thank you to everyone for the help in making this choice I have not been happier, few people gave me the dead eye when I took a pull inside the shop haha this thing is awesome. Looking forward to testing the different juices out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/14)

Happy Days! Nice one @Soprono! Glad you are happy!


----------



## Soprono (23/12/14)

Ohh crap, just saw I put this in the wrong thread. My bad for the thread hijack.


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

Soprono said:


> Wow!!! Firstly im very impressed with this little device here, and I want to say thank you to everyone for their help thus far. I decided to first get myself the CF Sub-Ohm battery mod included as I for 1 could currently *not budget for a battery and charger* and 2nd I dont want to *cut corners with a cheaper battery and cheaper charger* thus will be getting a normal Aspire CF come February time (Birthday in Jan   will aid this).
> 
> Im very happy with this so far just wish I could have bought all the flavours I tasted. The lady pointed me to some good "hookah" flavours that taste almost exact to their counter part, and I can easily see myself cutting down on my hookah smoking. The guy however said I should only keep to non nic flavours but however I do not believe this do I stand corrected from my research ?
> 
> Want to say thank you to everyone for the help in making this choice I have not been happier, few people gave me the dead eye when I took a pull inside the shop haha this thing is awesome. Looking forward to testing the different juices out there.


Awesome, also far better than hookah as you are not combusting anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (23/12/14)

Soprono said:


> Wow!!! Firstly im very impressed with this little device here, and I want to say thank you to everyone for their help thus far. I decided to first get myself the CF Sub-Ohm battery mod included as I for 1 could currently *not budget for a battery and charger* and 2nd I dont want to *cut corners with a cheaper battery and cheaper charger* thus will be getting a normal Aspire CF come February time (Birthday in Jan   will aid this).
> 
> Im very happy with this so far just wish I could have bought all the flavours I tasted. The lady pointed me to some good "hookah" flavours that taste almost exact to their counter part, and I can easily see myself cutting down on my hookah smoking. The guy however said I should only keep to non nic flavours but however I do not believe this do I stand corrected from my research ?
> 
> Want to say thank you to everyone for the help in making this choice I have not been happier, few people gave me the dead eye when I took a pull inside the shop haha this thing is awesome. Looking forward to testing the different juices out there.


Sounds good and glad you're enjoying the combo. Next February, in Vapeland, is a very long time and I have a sneaking suspicion that by then you might be opting for something else or maybe Aspires "next game changer". That said, I can't see how an Atlantis and CF Combo could ever be anything but awesome!


----------



## floresroach (30/12/14)

Here's what I did. Had an innokin starter kit with an iTazte VV. Moved to an Aerotank mini with the VV, moved to a Genitank Mega with the VV, and noticed an airflow and flavor difference without switching the liquid except for different flavors. I have a king mod planning to get a DOGE RDA which I've demo'd and the aspire Atlantis. I think it's important to gradually move from build to build to experience the differences. It's not always gentle on your wallet, but I've done it and my pay checks aren't much after bills but I manage when it comes to vaping, it's become a bit of a hobby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

floresroach said:


> Here's what I did. Had an innokin starter kit with an iTazte VV. Moved to an Aerotank mini with the VV, moved to a Genitank Mega with the VV, and noticed an airflow and flavor difference without switching the liquid except for different flavors. I have a king mod planning to get a DOGE RDA which I've demo'd and the aspire Atlantis. I think it's important to gradually move from build to build to experience the differences. It's not always gentle on your wallet, but I've done it and my pay checks aren't much after bills but I manage when it comes to vaping, it's become a bit of a hobby.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know that feeling. My other hobbies have now taken a back seat to my vaping. and the family is growing a mod or two every month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

